# Yurkiw Harness?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.allk-9.com/yurkiw-protection-...800927bd007bb89

Does anyone have any experience with that sort of harness? It looks great for tracking, pulling, and daily use. I'm really interested in this one but I am looking for any opinions due to the price. I figured this harness would get more attention in this section than any of the others, except maybe the police section. Thanks!


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

Looks cool - but I wouldn't trust it and as a helper wouldn't allow someone to work their dog on me with it. I've seen too many of the "unbreakable" 3 point buckles break. They seem especially fragile in cold weather. They typically come with a "can withstand XXX pounds of weight/force." But this doesn't take into consideration the plastic be subjected to the following:

- left in 120+ degree vehicle in summer
- Left in 15 degrees (or less) vehicle in winter
- Exposed to UV light when in use and possibly when not in use (left in sunlight in vehicle on ground all day during training or in bed of truck)

The bridgeport harness is leather and steel (buckles) and while a few seconds more effort to put on/take off there is no doubt about its security. It is cheaper and also doesn't sport the police logo that might lead some to think "wannabe."

-Calvin


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

It looks similiar to harnesses used by my club members. They all seems to like it.

I have a Bridgeport which will probably last longer than I am able to work dogs.

I don't like anything that can hold water/mud/drool/blood/fecal matter/vomit (get my point). My new gear is leather or ASAT.

A lot of the helpers at my club are active/retired police officers they would probably order me off the field if we showed up with the logo.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The logo patches can be purchased separately and do not come standard with the harness. If I were to get a logo, it would say "DO NOT PET" and no way in heck would I get one that stated we were with any agency except for use as a Halloween costume. I've no patience for those types of wannabes and show-offs, either.









Calvin, good points to consider. This would not be used as an agitation harness but I still consider strength a priority. Laukaouda, good points as well. Seeing how this is a mix of materials, it would certainly be tough to wash.







Good feedback, thanks!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Prolly hot to


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Hey Mike--you mean "probably hot too" ?
Has a bunch of velcro--that is not too reliable and wears out in a short time. I wouldn't be one to toss down 60 bucks for that. I like my leather and brass harness, it'll last and when I am done with dog training I'll pass it on to the next dog trainer to use.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Club member has one of those. They are TERRIBLE for protection work. Always riding up in front and making it hard for the dog to breath.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Oooh that is good to know. Not that I'll ever do protection work with Renji, but good to know nonetheless. 

I'm starting a new thread for harness recommendations, thanks all!


----------

